# Gut-directed hypnotherapy: the manchester approach for treatment of irritable bowel s



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Int J Clin Exp Hypn. 2006 Jan;54(1):27-50. Related Articles, Links Gut-directed hypnotherapy: the manchester approach for treatment of irritable bowel syndrome.Gonsalkorale WM.University Hospital of South Manchester, Manchester, UK.This article describes the particular approach of using hypnosis as an adjunct to treating irritable bowel syndrome, developed within the Department of Medicine at the University Hospital of South Manchester, UK, since the 1980s. Patients receive up to 12 sessions over a 3-month period, and the majority of patients achieve marked improvement in symptoms and quality of life, an effect that is usually sustained. The therapy has a "gut-directed" framework that aims to teach patients the necessary hypnotic skills to control gut function and reduce symptoms, such as hand warmth on the abdomen and imagery. Other interventions based on particular lifestyle and psychological factors commonly found to influence symptoms are also included as appropriate for the individual patient.PMID: 16316882


----------

